# Inspired by Einaudi.



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

I never wrote anything in the sphere of minimalism before so I wanted to give it a try and expand my horizons inspired by my favorite Einaudi. Because the harmony remains stagnant throughout the entire piece, I was forced to incorporate varying rhythms and syncopations to keep things interesting which was a lot of fun.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Grab some popcorn, folks! This is gonna be fun.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Oscardude said:


> I never wrote anything in the sphere of minimalism before so I wanted to give it a try and expand my horizons inspired by my favorite Einaudi. Because the harmony remains stagnant throughout the entire piece, I was forced to incorporate varying rhythms and syncopations to keep things interesting which was a lot of fun.


Oscardude - the appropriate forum for this is https://www.talkclassical.com/today-s-composers/


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Pretty decent by elevator music standards.


----------

